# All the Mythos variations!



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even I get confused! Is the One the same as the Clima Pro as suggested here

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/victoria-arduino-mythos-one-clima-pro-black-finish.html

and is this the only slow spin variant? I have a standard Mythos and when I get the chance, would possibly like to try a used slow spin variant. Yes, the more observant will know that I had a Clima Pro but I never intended to keep it. SO, is the early version of the One a slow spin but without the Clima bit?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The one I saw at cup north, that was described as the latest model ? - looked like a clima pro to me - however the barista said it had scales built into the portafilter holder and would grind by weight or time - having said that I have to admit to being on a stroke ward recently and just had my fourth espresso in row..... so may have been hallucinating,


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

and I am still mystified by other thing, are these actually made by Eureka or no? (like the Rocket Fausto)


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Theyre 1522 plus vat from UCC


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Again I was probably hallucinating but the sales guy said they were all sub brands of Nuvo Simonelli -


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Victoria Arduino (VA) is indeed a sister company of NS.

I believe Eureka is still owned by the founding family, but like many other grinding factories have a ongoing partnership with a few espressomachine manufacturers, yes eureka are making the Mythos One/Two for NS/VA

Mazzer are also making LM's grinders, the same type partnership is found with Macap and Compak


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Do they weight the portafilter and I presume auto tare now?

If so I now really want one!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

thesmileyone said:


> Do they weight the portafilter and I presume auto tare now?
> 
> If so I now really want one!


The mythos one doesn't weigh the beans but once the timer and grind are set for the bean, weight out is very consistant


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> The mythos one doesn't weigh the beans but once the timer and grind are set for the bean, weight out is very consistant


But, is there a difference between the One and the Clima pro?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> But, is there a difference between the One and the Clima pro?


Honest answer is that I'm not 100% sure

I thought that the Mythos One had Clima Pro technology

Have you seen its ugly younger brother ?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Climate Pro is the name of the technology that manage the chamber temperature, within a certain range.

The grinders name is Mythos One, hope this sorts it out


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

And this video among others is why people get confused, the Grinder is named Mythos One, the technology inside is Clima Pro.

As the video shown there is 3 version, a basic version, a plus version with a tamper and Mythos One with Clima Pro

There where at some point a 4 version with Low RPM offered by Eureka but I believe it is now discontinued.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Mythos 1 does run at a lower rpm than the original Mythos

There are variants of the One (not sure if this is just old stock or different countries)

The one in the video has the original PF switch rather than the round switch and no provision to hold the pf (hands free) whilst grinding. It also has the old grinds tray rather than the built in platform. The front panel has more buttons too.

This one must be really old as it has the old style clump crusher


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

"The Mythos Variations"...a newly discovered opera suite by Wagner.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It all is very confusing and makes it difficult when looking round to try and value things... @working dog I cannot remember if yours is also the slow spin or just a slower spin!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It takes about 6 to 7 seconds to grind 18g of that nasty pale stuff so I'm guessing its slow rpm


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

The Mythos 2 weighs your PF and the dosage I believe, like that new Compak.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I hope it deliver better espresso, as I have never been impressed by what the Mythos One delivered.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

malling said:


> I hope it deliver better espresso, as I have never been impressed by what the Mythos One delivered.


What is it that doesn't impress you ?

Looking beyond the aesthetic changes and weighing, it looks like the same configuration for the burrs as the previous mythos


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

working dog said:


> What is it that doesn't impress you ?
> 
> Looking beyond the aesthetic changes and weighing, it looks like the same configuration for the burrs as the previous mythos


What it delivered in the cup, lacking in clarity, sweetness if you ask me.

It isn't the same burrs the Mythos One uses 75mm burrs the Mythos two 85mm burrs


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have never heard that before! Possibly lack of skill by whoever made the shot. Have u had shots from a 2?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Hardly lack of skills, I have tastet shots from some of the best coffee places in Europe, where several had been competing at the WBC. I believe Frank is of a similar opinion.

But taste is of course very subjective.

Not the 2 yet, but I look forward to it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

malling said:


> I hope it deliver better espresso, as I have never been impressed by what the Mythos One delivered.


As you say taste is subjective , depends on the coffee and the skills .

This year I have had one of my top three espresso from a Mythos one and one of my bottom three .

What does that tell me , there is more to the cup than the machine than makes it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> What is it that doesn't impress you ?
> 
> Looking beyond the aesthetic changes and weighing, it looks like the same configuration for the burrs as the previous mythos


Mythos 2 has bigger burrs, although i've heard it will be available in lots of configurations (grind by weight, adjustable RPM etc) so it might come with different burr sizes available.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mythos 2 has bigger burrs, although i've heard it will be available in lots of configurations (grind by weight, adjustable RPM etc) so it might come with different burr sizes available.


What's the max BPM?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/images/stories/site/prodotti/macinadosatori/brochure/MythosII/mythos-ii.pdf

says from 600 to 1,200 rpm

but here





 says 400-1200 rpm


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the max BPM?







2 mins 43


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Scotford

You have plenty of hands on experience using a Mythos One. Are you able to clarify dfk41's original question please...is there a version of a Mythos One with a low rpm motor but without the Clima Pro technology?

I wasn't aware of one before the question was asked.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Goodness me, so many variations. Of course, choosing between flat or conical is a breeze!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> You have plenty of hands on experience using a Mythos One. Are you able to clarify dfk41's original question please...is there a version of a Mythos One with a low rpm motor but without the Clima Pro technology?
> 
> I wasn't aware of one before the question was asked.


Don't think so tbh. But there are various versions of CP with fast and slow rpms. Currently on a Gen3 NS M1 at Fed.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In a coffee shop environment, what's the benefit of using a M1 on its slow rpm setting? Won't that slow down speed of service?

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> In a coffee shop environment, what's the benefit of using a M1 on its slow rpm setting? Won't that slow down speed of service?
> 
> Thanks.


I would presume the different rpm variations are jus that. I may be wrong but the Mythos isnt a variable speed grinder, where you chose to have it on low rpm, you have to choose the model and its rpm , then its fixed...

Why have a slower rpm, for better consistency one would guess.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah makes sense and what I thought. Also probably why dfk41 raised the question originally as he's all about wanting to pull the perfect shot!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As I understand it (not much!) Slow speed grinders are all about keeping heat build-up to a minimum and possibly improved grind consistency due to the way the beans break as opposed to shattering. I'm not 100% clear on this but I think that's the deal? I guess it might slow service marginally by a couple of seconds each grind, if a place is very busy it might impact things but with big burrs it'll still grind fast enough I'd have thought, and in the right shop would bring results in the cup = more repeat customers?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've found that bumping the speed produces more fines or an overall finer grind, which in effect forces you to grind coarser. Not sure if this is universal or just specific for single dosing and / or conics.

T.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dsc said:


> I've found that bumping the speed produces more fines, which in effect forces you to grind coarser. Not sure if this is universal or just specific for single dosing and / or conics.
> 
> T.


Produces more fines specifically, or a finer grind overall?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure (I've edited my original post) without some kind of particle analysis. It would make sense to see more fines as bean crushes happen more violently, but it's purely a guess.

T.


----------

